# Maytag Gemini gas control knob problem



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a Maytag Gemini gas range with the double ovens and five burners on top.

The back right burner control at some point became inoperable. 

The range is about 5 years old and I don't have a lot of history with that burner. My wife let me know it wasn't working and it just wasn't working.

I can get the knob to burn to the ignite and full position, but it is as if it is not turning. I mean the ignitor and gas does not come on.

I have treated it with some bolt loosener stuff to no avail.

I guess I can remove the top and have a closer look, but it seems strange that it should stop working.

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## aardl (Dec 28, 2014)

So you can turn burner shaft?
Whats the model number?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

The model number is on a handy (once you know where it is and how to use it) flip up deal on the head of the range.

The model number is mgr6775bdb19.

I don't think I can turn it. I thought I could, but it is not turning. I can't push it down either, which is necessary in order to turn it.

Strange, the others operate easily.

There is no big oxidization under the knob. There was a sheet of plastic covering it, under the gasket. I removed that plastic and sprayed my bolt loosener stuff, but to no effect.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

If the valve is seized then you will need to replace the entire manifold assembly according to the model number you said your unit is. They don't seem to sell individual valves for this unit. 

Don't attempt to take it apart or try to lubricate and force it. If the valve seat is damaged it can cause a leak. Any kind of gas leak in a household is a serious matter.

I would also make sure you have a gas approved tape or dope handy when you do the job since any threaded pipe connections will require this.


----------



## aardl (Dec 28, 2014)

You will need to replace the burner valve or clean it.
Call local parts place and get a small tub of valve grease, take two screws out of valve on top pull that shaft out clean and lube, BUT not sure if you need to take top off then you would need to take out the screw under burner heads, spray with break free stuff a lot of times those screws break then you have to tap and die the holes, then lift top with putty knife. in the front there are two spring clips you push in one Left and one Right


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

my suggestion is for you to call your local appliance repair center and have them replace the valve for you. It isn't a hard job but it is not a job for novice either. However if you are comfortable with working with gas then go ahead. Pull the control panel, from there you can access the screws to remove the old valve and replace with new.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I'll get on this next chance I get. I have removed the burner assembly on this range before because my wife makes a mess on the stovetop and this is the best way to get everything clean. There are some instructions on the back of the unit which explain how to remove the top. There are a couple of screws in the base of the vertical part, then the clips in the front.

I'll get some valve grease and have a go at it.

Don't worry about the gas, guys, I'll smoke a cigar when I'm doing it and that will allow any buildup to burn off in a controlled fashion before it fills the entire home. Seems I'm always trimming my eyebrows anyway, so this may do th trick.


----------

